# Before I go bald its time to ask.



## kirk (9 Dec 2013)

Hi all, it has got to a point where I'm getting a little cheesed Off to say the least. A little more than usual as I had a lovely looking tank a mth ago and was looking forward to being a big head over the festive period showing off to the family our tanks. The way things are  it will be sheeted over.   anyway enough of my wining. Here's a pic ....


  now water changes are often I use ro. Ei ferts, I've tried adding additional spoons of potassium nitrate, higher Co2 removing it the flow rate is the best it's been.  this stuff grows like mad I've even done a 3 day blackout.  Oh and done a whole bottle of carb in 3 weeks.	I'm close to throwing everything away from this tank most has already gone . Changing the sand and gravel for ebi, jbl, or akadama. Then putting plants in a carb bath then a replant.  Any ideas please guys and gals? Cheers Kirk.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Henry (9 Dec 2013)

What is your lighting like?

Try increasing the frequency of your water changes, and manually remove any trace of the cyanobacteria you can see. Give your filters a good clean, and the gravel a bloody good vacuum.


----------



## DTL (9 Dec 2013)

Try blocking the light through the front glass by taping or similar across the front of the tank to just above the affected height.
I've had success doing this with BGA in the past.


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

Henry said:


> What is your lighting like?
> Hi mate, I have 48watts of t5 on for 5 Hrs only co2 comes on 1 he before and drop checker is yellow. I could knock a tube Off to bring it down to 24.
> Try increasing the frequency of your water changes, and manually remove any trace of the cyanobacteria you can see. Give your filters a good clean, and the gravel a bloody good vacuum.


   filter was cleaned a week ago. I Hoover the gravel every other day. As I change 5- 10 gallon everyday  other day.


----------



## kirk (10 Dec 2013)

DTL said:


> Try blocking the light through the front glass by taping or similar across the front of the tank to just above the affected height.
> I've had success doing this with BGA in the past.


 no harm in trying this mate too cheers.


----------



## Ichthyologist (11 Dec 2013)

The following worked for me with a cyanobacter outbreak. Turn off everything, nuke the cyanobacter sheets with 10ml of 3% hydrogen peroxide from a syringe. There will be masses of O2 released, the fish really won't mind . Wait about 1 hour, Hoover up the cyanobacter during a 50% water change. Turn everything back on. Repeat at the first sign of return. This will not fix the underlying problem but it let me get on top of the issue quickly.


----------



## kirk (11 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the replies all. I stripped the tank yesterday took the sand and gravel out and now have a nice bed of adAqua capped with akadama. Cheers Kirk. Just raised the lighting too.


----------

